# Need to fill 1 spot for Saturday. Sabine jetties 7/15



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Well my normal guys cant go fishing this weekend. Does anyone in the TX or East LA area want to fish? I plan on breaking thru the jetties before 8AM and cruising to find jacks and triple tail. If any of the middle coast guys want to fish, I could always meet you at the Bolivar jetty ramp. let me know. 409-767-0353


----------

